# HPR - High Peak Royalties



## pussycat2005 (30 March 2007)

Hi guys 

a new float listing today

anyone onboard

presently trading at 34 cents

issue price 20 cents

ANOTHER HOT ROCK LISTING


TORRENS Energy (TEY when listed) is going to the market seeking $6 million to developed hot rock thermal energy sources near Adelaide.

The company joins the existing 14 players in this form of energy - six of them listed on the ASX, being Geodynamics (GDY), Petratherm (PTR), Green Rock Energy (GRK), Geothermal Resources (GHT), Eden Energy (EDE) and Origin Energy Resources (ORG).

These companies are seeking to tap hot rocks, a phenomenon centred on South Australia. Their plan is to pump cold water into the ground, turn it into superheated water that, when brought to the surface, produces steam to drive generators.

Torrens has a portfolio of 14 geothermal exploration licences which it says are close to South Australia's main transport routes, local infrastructure and the national power grid. The company claims the factor which sets it apart from the other geothermals is that all the other projects are in remote areas.


----------



## Lucky_Country (6 May 2007)

*Re: TEY - Torrens Energy*

Can see geothermal energy becoming  a market favourite.
TEY is already in a dominant position around aus


----------



## Lucky_Country (4 June 2007)

*Re: TEY - Torrens Energy*

TEY doing me proud so far with more upside on the way with political winds of change happening.
TEY is the market leader in SA.


----------



## purple (20 June 2007)

*Re: TEY - Torrens Energy*

TEY has been pumping out good news and the sp has seen fantastic uptrends..anyone has any ideas on where the sp will be in the next few months?

i like the tight share register.


----------



## Live to Invest (21 June 2007)

*Re: TEY - Torrens Energy*

TEY is perhaps the one of the few geothermal companies less than a $1 share price. The trial drilling is going to take place in september and if that is successful .....I think we are in for a good ride.

Further ...for the first time Australian Elections are going to be fought on the grounds of Climate Change and environmental concerns hence I am hoping there will be some massive announcements before the election by both the parties . Hence another reason why the shares should surge ahead.

It will be an interesting time till the elections for geothermal companies.

Fingers crossed


----------



## purple (24 June 2007)

*Re: TEY - Torrens Energy*



Live to Invest said:


> TEY is perhaps the one of the few geothermal companies less than a $1 share price. The trial drilling is going to take place in september and if that is successful .....I think we are in for a good ride.
> 
> Further ...for the first time Australian Elections are going to be fought on the grounds of Climate Change and environmental concerns hence I am hoping there will be some massive announcements before the election by both the parties . Hence another reason why the shares should surge ahead.
> 
> ...




Yeah, you got a good point there, LTI. that should serve to heighten the awareness of renewable energy stocks when the election action hots up..


----------



## EZZA (31 July 2007)

*Re: TEY - Torrens Energy*

hey guys, 

anyone have ideas of where they project support to be for tey.
has come down a lot from its high of 95 cents.

other geo, was looking at it grk.  interesting that gdy has held it ground as opposed to tey pulling back big time.

any ideas why gdy is holding its ground, maybe based on the fact that they are further ahead of their peers in the geo sector.

anyways good luck to anyone holding this stock

cheers


----------



## purple (2 August 2007)

*Re: TEY - Torrens Energy*

i compared TEY GRK GHT PTR last time, i couldn't find much difference between them - they all had promising sites for geotherm activity and all touted the usual stuff - high heat potential, proximity to markets etc.

all of them have dropped form their year's highs by 40% thereabouts. i would expect this of junior exploration companies.

GDY has held better as it's projects are a bit more advanced, but in saying that GHT has actually overtaken GDY in shareprice - its year high is higher than GDY's.

they've dropped quite a lot and i think just a little bit more if the US market continues to be weak. i doubt if they'd drop more.

and i expedct them to come roaring back again once this correction is over. still a lot going for the green sector.


----------



## adambosso (28 September 2007)

*Re: TEY - Torrens Energy*

hi ppl,

lately TEY has been very  flat with moment and there has been not much volume being brought....
anyone have any news about this company
any problems???

thanks


----------



## nioka (1 April 2008)

*Re: TEY - Torrens Energy*

There hasn't been a post on this one for awhile now. I've had it on a watch list for some time as I believe there is a future in geothermal energy in australia, especially since the election and the emission targets set by the new government. 
 According to the recent company announcements the latest drilling results have shown considerable hot rock right near a 132KV transmission line. The average temperatures are higher than those found in the Cooper basin.
 Should be worth a look, any comments appreciated.


----------



## Logique (3 April 2008)

*Re: TEY - Torrens Energy*

TEY is one of many stocks, good and bad, that are on the Opes Prime list of forced selling this week. So the recent price action is not necessarily solely about the long term quality of the scrip. 

Their exploration drilling has uncovered a good hot heat source right next to the national electricity grid, so TEY's prospects are on the up and up.  After this week's market selling is done, and when the general market picks up, this kind of stock and similar geothermals such as GDY and PTR should start to pick up.


----------



## nioka (15 May 2008)

*Re: TEY - Torrens Energy*



nioka said:


> There hasn't been a post on this one for awhile now. I've had it on a watch list for some time as I believe there is a future in geothermal energy in australia, especially since the election and the emission targets set by the new government.
> According to the recent company announcements the latest drilling results have shown considerable hot rock right near a 132KV transmission line. The average temperatures are higher than those found in the Cooper basin.
> Should be worth a look, any comments appreciated.




The above post was just on 6 weeks ago. I took my own advice and bought into TEY at 25c. Today they are trading at 50c, up 8c today (19%) on news that the drilling results are good for thermal energy supply. The fact that they are located next to major transmission lines is a bonus. I believe that TEY is showing up as the best investment in the thermal energy stocks. Why doesn't TEY get more of a mention on ASF???


----------



## nioka (10 July 2008)

*Re: TEY - Torrens Energy*

TEY have made progress in their ambition to be a generator of thermal power. The announcement yerterday that an alliance with AGL is aimed at jointly developing geothermal resources.


----------



## stocksontheblock (20 August 2009)

*Re: TEY - Torrens Energy*

MMM ... ok whats going on with this stock? Hasnt moved an inch in months and now a bounce of almost 12 cents in a few days.

I did own these, got out with a nice tidy profit, yet still interested to know what has made this move.


----------



## springhill (16 April 2013)

*Re: TEY - Torrens Energy*

TEY potentially moving away from geothermal energy. Let's face it sooner or later the industry will just have to admit it is bashing its head against a brick wall and geothermal's time has not come, if it ever will. For the meantime the gig is up.

Maybe we have a company who realises that having its snout in the trough of 'green energy funding', while lucrative, is not taking TEY anywhere.

Wouldn't it be ironic if TEY picked up a dirty, filthy polluting oil/gas field, or even a coal tenement?  TEY would probably have more share price increase if they started burning rubber tyres and harnessed the heat from that as an energy source.


From the Dec quarterly activities report.

*NON-GEOTHERMAL EXPLORATION EVALUATION*
A consulting report commissioned by Torrens Energy to evaluate the Company’s non-geothermal assets was received in December 2012. 
The report is now being reviewed by the Company to identify areas where exploration potential would be warranted.
This review is a continuation of the Companys investigations into new non-geothermal opportunities.
*TENEMENT REVIEW*
As part of the Company’s ongoing monitoring of costs one of its exploration licences was dropped and reapplied for with the South Australian Department for Manufacturing Innovation Trade Resources and Energy.
The total tenement location and area is materially unchanged, however this change significantly reduces the holding costs and the minimum exploration expenditure required to maintain this tenement.
*FINANCIAL POSITION*
The cash at bank at 31 December 2012 was $3.028m.
The Company is continuing investigating new opportunities to enhance shareholder value whilst maintaining the existing value.

My suggestion would be if you were really serious about 'enhancing shareholder value, while maintaining existing value' you should flog off your geothermal assets while they are still technically worth something and move on.


----------



## nioka (21 April 2013)

*Re: TEY - Torrens Energy*



springhill said:


> TEY potentially moving away from geothermal energy. Let's face it sooner or later the industry will just have to admit it is bashing its head against a brick wall and geothermal's time has not come, if it ever will. For the meantime the gig is up.
> 
> Maybe we have a company who realises that having its snout in the trough of 'green energy funding', while lucrative, is not taking TEY anywhere.
> 
> Wouldn't it be ironic if TEY picked up a dirty, filthy polluting oil/gas field, or even a coal tenement?  TEY would probably have more share price increase if they started burning rubber tyres and harnessed the heat from that as an energy source.




You certainly picked this one.

"Australian Securities Exchange
Torrens to Acquire Carnarvon Basin Gas Assets
Transaction Highlights
● Torrens Energy Limited (Torrens or the Company) has executed a Binding Letter
of Agreement to acquire 100% of Strike Energy Western Australia Pty Ltd (Strike
WA), a wholly owned subsidiary of ASX listed Strike Energy Limited (Strike), subject
to certain conditions including satisfactory due diligence(the Agreement). Strike
WA owns interests in four permits located onshore / offshore Carnarvon Basin."

On the strength of this announcement I may get back into TEY. The latest ASX announcement (above) is worth a read in full.


----------



## springhill (21 April 2013)

*Re: TEY - Torrens Energy*



nioka said:


> You certainly picked this one.
> 
> "Australian Securities Exchange
> Torrens to Acquire Carnarvon Basin Gas Assets
> ...




Beginner's luck!

I missed this announcement, thanks for pointing it out nioka.

Will have to review TEY again on the back of this.


----------



## burglar (21 April 2013)

*Re: TEY - Torrens Energy*



springhill said:


> ... Wouldn't it be ironic if TEY picked up a dirty, filthy polluting oil/gas field, or even a coal tenement? ...




Telepathy?


----------



## System (3 May 2014)

On May 2nd, 2014, Torrens Energy Limited (TEY) changed its name and ASX code to High Peak Royalties Limited (HPR).


----------

